# So you still think playing music for pax is a good idea?



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Melbourne bar probably now doesn't!
https://apple.news/ARscuQB4QTrCTOReXqY2QzA
I was harassed by these jerks a few years back, several times; wanting me to pay way too much in fees.
Told them, effectively, to piss off & that I don't play music in cars for pax.
Haven't heard from them since.
Wonder how it stands if they bring their music and play it through your car sound system?


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Very interesting. Something I had never thought about but should have.

See also http://apraamcos.com.au/media/Customers/PEG_Transport.pdf. It mentions Uber in the second paragraph.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks, Jack, for that further info.
I suspect that Qld TMR provided APRA with a list of driver licencees, when I got letters about this, quite a few years back.
With the sheer volume of ride sharing vehicles these day, I’d bet they’ll target the industry soon, especially since Uber, etc. were offering a Spoitify streaming deal a while back.
Yet another cost to be borne by owner/drivers - happy days.


----------



## U8er (Sep 11, 2017)

They brought the underpayment dispute to the court and court ordered to pay the fine for the song? What the... LOL
Anyway, copyright thingy is really absurd.

If you kill Michael Jackson, you are sentenced to 4 years in prison.
If you torrent Michael Jackson's song, you are sentenced to 5 years in prison.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Wonder how it stands if they bring their music and play it through your car sound system?


Not the driver's issue I would imagine. It's not like you're playing music to attract customers, it's purely incidental and adds nothing to revenues .


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

UberDriverAU said:


> Not the driver's issue I would imagine. It's not like you're playing music to attract customers, it's purely incidental and adds nothing to revenues .


My thoughts, too.
I find having to pay a fee for effectively switching on a radio offensive, paricularly as a pax may only want to listen to (God forbid) Alan Jones.
Besides, if I play original CD's, I've paid for them once when I bought them; don't want to now have to pay again to listen to them.


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

U8er said:


> They brought the underpayment dispute to the court and court ordered to pay the fine for the song? What the... LOL
> Anyway, copyright thingy is really absurd.
> 
> If you kill Michael Jackson, you are sentenced to 4 years in prison.
> If you torrent Michael Jackson's song, you are sentenced to 5 years in prison.


What if you killed Michael Jackson's chimpanzee? The one he had sex with. How many years would you get?


----------



## cough (Feb 15, 2018)

They should've got five years for playing Bay City Rollers songs.
Crime against humanity.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

I play my music. My music is amazing. Riders are lucky to be able to listen to my music. 

Feigned hyperbole.


----------



## Yawnie (Sep 17, 2018)

play my playlist most peeps seem ok, if its someone i dont feel would like it i turn it off or low volume 

i never ask what music they like


----------

